# Limbless amphibian



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pictures: New Amphibians Without Arms or Legs Discovered


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't want to seem negative but I don't like how Nat Geo plays it off like nobody has ever found ceacilians before in the title of the article, other than that I'm glad to know there are still some amphibians out there that are doing ok and avoiding people lol


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

That was my thought on it...

But I am glad there are new species representing them.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

cool beans


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

Beans aren't cool, they are tasty!

Mmmm black beans.


sent from the sleep deprived incredible...mind of me


----------

